# Grouse and Pheasant ideas.



## kawboy (Aug 15, 2018)

My fishing partner has a dog in training and decided we are going to do a bunch of upland bird hunting this fall. I haven't shot a bird in probably 15-20 years, but what the heck. What are some of your favorite ways of preparing them? Smoked or not. I know it's a little early, but sounds like fun. Grew up with just flouring and frying them.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 15, 2018)

I like to braise my upland birds with rosemary, thyme, sage, a good red wine, salt, pepper.


----------



## kawboy (Aug 15, 2018)

kruizer said:


> I like to braise my upland birds with rosemary, thyme, sage, a good red wine, salt, pepper.


Sounds good, never brazed birds before. Well maybe ducks, but don't recall how it went.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 15, 2018)

When I was a kid my mom would stuff the pheasants and quail we brought home with turkey dressing. I’m sure it was a great bit of work but tasted good.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 15, 2018)

I've never hunted or cooked either.  I can only offer up dove cooking advise but I am along for the ride to see what you guys figure out! :)


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2018)

KB, I leave my partridge whole and bake them like a cornish hen. the leg meat goes to the pets so nothing gets wasted.


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 17, 2018)

I like to turn pheasant into pheasant pot pie. Grouse I tend to breast out, season, flour, pan fry in butter and top with a pan sauce.


----------



## zachd (Aug 18, 2018)

I do pheasant and wild rice


Grouse pan fry in a cast iorn


----------

